# Summer Dress Regulations



## nsmedicman (8 May 2007)

Forgive my ignorance...but I have done a search and came up with zip....

When do summer dress regs begin.....and end???

I am speaking of the army specifically.....


----------



## PO2FinClk (8 May 2007)

I believe it is mentioned in the CFP265 but am not at work thus no access to it.

Unfortunately I do not recall the exact time frame either.


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2007)

Last I heard a  few years ago, there are no "summer dress regs" anymore.  Whenever and whatever you're comfortable in.  Roll up your sleeves now, with or without windbreaker jacket [cadpat raincoat].  If you're cold, put on a sweater or IECS jacket.
My 0.02 worth...Supply Techs?  RSMs?


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 May 2007)

18. Changes into summer and winter dress shall
be ordered by commanders of commands, NDHQ
group principals, and the Commander of CF Northern
Area for all subordinates within Canada and its
territorial waters. Overseas commanders may
conform to local circumstances.

this is what i found in the CF dress pam.


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2007)

Unfortuneately, I can not reply properly by stating which CANFORGEN I saw about two or three years ago stating that it is up to the individual as to which level of dress they preferred depending on thier individual comfort level.


----------



## navymich (8 May 2007)

Typically, messages will be released for the area/base stating the commencement of summer and winter dress.  If you do not receive daily message traffic, keep an eye on RO's for the information.


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 May 2007)

actually i have seen today 2 two types....rolled up and down sleeves...now its a personnal thing, unless stated by the unit...


to my knowkledge...only cadets still has a dress code.


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

Regulations for wearing of cadpat year round is now based upon the individuals preference IAW CANFORGEN. (I don't have access to the CANFORGEN here but will post the message # tomorrow from work).

Also IAW that CANFORGEN, Comds can dictate a sleeves up/down policy based on operational requirements. Also, for parade or drill purposes, the Parade Comd or the Snr rank on the drill square can dictate either an up/down rule for purposes of uniformity.

For DEUs and other forms of dress which have a summer/winter component, the period usually runs 01 May to end Sept, but will be released via official means at each Unit; this info should be avail in your local Routine Orders.


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2007)

As always, Vern, a plethera of useful unformation in accordance with "good order and discipline".
I was talking only of CADPAT sleeves up/down.  You are correct about parade status' and DEU's.  
Hats on-hats off.




edited to add and ask;
While we're on the subject of dress, is it a CF thing, a CAS thing, a Wing thing or 500 series thing to wear the wedge with CADPAT?  Many here do so and it drives me nuts!


----------



## navymich (8 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> edited to add and ask;
> While we're on the subject of dress, is it a CF thing, a CAS thing, a Wing thing or 500 series thing to wear the wedge with CADPAT?  Many here do so and it drives me nuts!



We just got an email in class, passed down from on high that this is being changed.  Right now it is just in email form to tell everyone that it is their last chance to order in or get their berets, and soon to be followed by the official Canforgen stating that wedges with Cadpat is a no-no.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (8 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> edited to add and ask;
> While we're on the subject of dress, is it a CF thing, a CAS thing, a Wing thing or 500 series thing to wear the wedge with CADPAT?  Many here do so and it drives me nuts!



It's in the dress manual, so it's allowed 'by default' (i.e., unless otherwise specified by unit commanders).  I personally am in favour of it, because the Beret has meaning particular to the Army, not the Air Force (or Navy, for that matter).


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2007)

I partially agree that the Beret is Army, ballcaps for the Navy and wedges for the Air Force.  But not in CADPAT  {or combats}  The wedge on blue shortsleeve shirt and pants or DEU is very Air Force-ish. [Now that the powers that be got rid of the peaked hat]  I don't think the Navy wants to go back to that white "sailors cap", but it is Navy-ish. They've gone back to the one uniform on base, so the wedge is out for me personally.  And I wear a blue beret.
My 0.02


----------



## MG34 (23 May 2007)

It is up to the UNIT not the individual to decide when to move to summer dress or not.


----------



## Northern Ranger (23 May 2007)

Currently where I am its up to the INDIVIDUAL to decide not the unit.  Comfort after all is in the eye of the beholder.  That of course is aside from parades where they might say sleves down or up depending on the amount of bugs out or windchill at a given time.  But then our last parade was Nov 11 and we had to be ready to where mucklucs with our DEU's.


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> Currently where I am its up to the INDIVIDUAL to decide not the unit.  Comfort after all is in the eye of the beholder.  That of course is aside from parades where they might say sleves down or up depending on the amount of bugs out or windchill at a given time.  But then our last parade was Nov 11 and we had to be ready to where mucklucs with our DEU's.



Can you please confirm what you mean by your statement "where I am at its up to the individual to decide not the unit?"

Do you mean that your Unit is allowing individuals to decide (ie making it a personal choice) whether and when to wear summer and winter dress for all modes of dress?

Or are you just making reference to cadpat sleeves up or down with your statement? The CANFORGEN effectively negates a period of summer/winter dress in regards to the wearing of cadpats an it is now up to individuals to decide year-round (thus there is NO summer or winter cadpat dress period in effect anymore), unless directed otherwise for parades/op or other situations as laid out in previous posts.

Summer and winter dress peiods are still in effect for other forms of dress however, such as your DEU, and the periods are determined and desiminated by Units. Or is your unit in fact allowing you to determine when you wear summer/winter dress relative to DEUs all on your own too (because that is highly unusual)?


----------



## Northern Ranger (23 May 2007)

I can confirm that here in Yellowknife, we have members that wear sleves up or down depending on how they feel, i.e. cold or not, or did they put the bug dope on or not, it comes down to practical not tactical as they say here.  We also have members that wear the turtle neck (a red one and the OD long sleve under garment((not sure whats its called)), touque or gloves depending on the comfort level of the indvidual. 

WRT DEU's we have members that where sweaters or long sleves depending on the comfort level that they feel they need.  Of course come a parade instruction dress orders are given out and regardless of your comfort level you conform to the dress orders for that event.

Keep in mind 1 CRPG is the last Ranger unit that has Reg Force members that still where red t-shirts under the cad pat (north of 60 only).  This of course gets every one in a panic when they head south as they can't recall where the OD t-shirts are. ;D

One rule that is strictly enforced is that when in town no Ranger ball caps for the instrs.

We are unique also in that we purchase Snow Mantra Parakas for the intrs and snow pants as they have found that the current ICS just doesn't cut it when its -47 and 75km winds are out, and this is only extended to the full time instrs, so the clerks and supply techs don't get one.

In the last three years the only thing that I have seen on Summer/Winter Dress in the RO's  is a reminder when we go south to adhere to the policy of the local area that you are going. 





			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Can you please confirm what you mean by your statement "where I am at its up to the individual to decide not the unit?"
> 
> Do you mean that your Unit is allowing individuals to decide (ie making it a personal choice) whether and when to wear summer and winter dress for all modes of dress?
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2007)

Seen.

The cadpat sit that you also see is normal now.

I was more curious as to your directives for DEU at your Unit.

Thanks.


----------

